# AruzataC says Hello to all :)



## AruzataC (Feb 10, 2012)

Just found this IronMagazine site and I'm loving it...

Hi to all! I hope to learn and pass on some great knowledge and experiences.

Take care!

A.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 10, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*AruzataC* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Mrquest (Feb 10, 2012)

welcome


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 10, 2012)

welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## GreenOx (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## charley (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM........


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## birket (Feb 10, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Jaskom (Feb 11, 2012)

Hola.  Iron Mag kicks _ss!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## brazey (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## slimshady95 (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 11, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Dath (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !
Look forward to seeing you on the boards.


----------



## Archibald1997 (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## AruzataC (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks ladies and gents for the welcome, appreciate it!  Looking forward to getting familiar with the layout of the forums. Hope we can chat soon...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## saintol (Feb 15, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Kimi (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi !!!!!!!!!!


----------

